# Hot water pressure on gas trauma heater



## Johnbuts (Aug 14, 2010)

Help required please. Whenever I bleed the hot water system it takes 1-2 minutes for all the air to be bled from the system. If after a further time we draw more hot water the system requires bleeding again any thoughts on the cause of this problem and any remedies.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I would guess there's a slight leek some where, i'm assuming you have not seen any water about and the frost valve is ok, then look at the sump pump in the tank, there's also a non return valve in there somewhere and if thats faulty that would also cause the problum.... hope that helps


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Air in hot water system*

Hi
I have a similar problem on my Nexxo. Our Excellent dealer Camper UK advise me it could be the non return valve in the pump leaking. They are sending me a non return valve on its own to fit in the tank water line. Apperently this is much easier than replacing the pump
Ed


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> Hi I would guess there's a slight leek some where


Well I guess if you have a "leek" in your gas heater, it would cause "trauma"...

(sorry, couldn't resist, if a little belatedly  )


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

What sort of pump is it?


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

Hi sorry to come to this topic so late but have only returned from a 6 week trip without access to internet.
Our hot water tap has started to"splutter" and there is no flow of water. This seems to only happen when we start drawing hot water after we have turned on the boiler! is this similar to what you have experienced?
Derek


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As has been mentioned already, it begins to look like the return valve which is on or near the pump.
The hot tank is usually fitted above the pump etc and if the heavy water can flow back into the tank or wherever is below the hot tank, it will. Once you have pumped the water through the hot water system, it should remain air free, and not continue to splutter unless air has entered the system. This must be getting sucked in, otherwise you would have water squirting out. This tend to leave the none return valve as the most likely culprit.
Alan


----------



## Johnbuts (Aug 14, 2010)

ktesis said:


> Hi sorry to come to this topic so late but have only returned from a 6 week trip without access to internet.
> Our hot water tap has started to"splutter" and there is no flow of water. This seems to only happen when we start drawing hot water after we have turned on the boiler! is this similar to what you have experienced?
> Derek[/quot
> 
> Hi Derek .Yes this is the same problem, others on here seem to think the NRV could be the problem. As yet I have not managed to check this out


----------

